# Ruger P345 - Question; First gun owner, needs help!



## autoaim (Dec 14, 2010)

My Ruger P345 is acting funny. The gun keeps locking in place, approximately 1/3 back. I don't have the faintest idea why it's doing this, or whats causing it to lock?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I have attached pictures, hopefully one of you seen this before. Thank you, sorry to bug, being my first gun, I wanted to make sure I'm doing this correctly, and most importantly safely.


----------



## autoaim (Dec 14, 2010)

When the slide gets stuck. The slide will not move forward. I have to pull it all the way back, and release.

-Gun is unloaded
-Happens with, and without the magazine.

This started happening after I shot my gun at the range

also, the barrel appears to be grinding against the slider. I took a quick picture, sorry about the quality.

Is this normal?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

No expert here, but if this a new gun, or even just new to you, take her back to the dealer ASAP. Anything you do may only make things worse, void your warranty etc. I had an old Colt revolver that I decided to fix because the cylinder timing was off just a bit. Read an article or two and had at it. Well, weren't long afore I was off to a "real" gunsmith to undo what Eli did . The guys here are pretty sharp, and maybe they will spot an easy fix, if so, great. But since you are inexperienced, best leave smithin' to the smiths. Good luck, Rugers generally make good shooters.
JMHO, Eli


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

A few quick silly questions: Did you clean the gun before you fired it? and then oil it well? Do you think something is getting pinched or blocking the slide at times? I had a .22 where the bolt did this occasionally.

I hope this will be an easy fix for you! Good Luck!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The locking area of the barrel would contact the inside surface of the slide only if the barrel was too high for some reason. So the question becomes, "Why is the barrel sitting too high within the slide and frame?"
It's an outside chance that you are reassembling the pistol incorrectly. So the first thing to do is to take the gun apart, and then follow the reassembly procedure in the owner's manual _to the letter_.
If that doesn't work, see a gunsmith.


----------

